# Advise on buying used darkroom supplies



## mrcool1370 (Mar 21, 2009)

I've used a darkroom at school, but i want to get my own now. I don't know what to look for or how to inspect it. I just don't want to get ripped off and I don't know anyone who know about this stuff.
I've been talking to someone off of craigslist with a posting that says
_"Complete dark room set-up for sale. $125 _

_Beseler 67 C Enlarger with all accessories _

_filters, Trays, tanks, tongs, paper, chemicals, light, timer, etc. "_
Is this a good deal?
What do I need to ask about the lens?
Help with this would be greatly appreciated
Thanx
-Cole


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 22, 2009)

If everything is in good shape, it's a good deal.

On lenses: If you will be enlarging 35mm, the 'standard' lens is one of 50mm fl.  If you're working in '645', 6x6 or 6x7cm, the 'standard' lens is 80mm fl.  You can do 35mm with the 80mm lens, though the maximum size possible on the baseboard will be somewhat limited.


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 22, 2009)

With everyone going digital it is completely possible that all of this equipment is in perfect working order.  But I would put hands and eyes on it before buying.  And make sure that anything that comes in contact with chemistry is clean.  Also a good indicator of how it was taken care of.


----------

